# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Release] -AIO Bot- for the US *lvl 1-80 FULL questing*

## AIO Bot

-Snip-

If I say don't advertise your bot; it means DON'T ADVERTISE YOUR BOT. Enjoy your bans. Both of you.

Security Warning http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ml#post1764477

- Apoc

----------


## Hezpadooka

Anyone wanna donate me 16.47?

----------


## AIO Bot

Im gettin a lot of PM's, I will get to em quite soon guys

----------


## MooChan

This thing can quest?! WTF! 
I Would like a review on this bot from a user of MMOwned.

----------


## jimmmy

its too good to be true

----------


## Jibberish

> its too good to be true


Exactly what I was thinking...

----------


## Linkn

I haven't botted much but this looks really cool. I might try this out

----------


## AIO Bot

> Exactly what I was thinking...


If you guys have doubts, you may sign up for a free 3-hour trial (see the FAQ section above). You can also join the forum and see how it's working for other people  :Smile:

----------


## Jibberish

on the sign-up page it says:
*WoW AIO (Pay in USD)* ($16.47 for 30 days)
30 Days AIO. Pay in USD.This purchase is for forum access support. A code will be provided.

But up above you say "For your sub, you will get AIO Bot for 33 days, and exclusive forum access to the members only section which will give you full tech-support and a place to discuss tips, tricks and so on."

Is it 30 or 33? Not like it's a major deal or anything though.

----------


## mariodk

hey can you make a free bot too only for farming mininig and herb like the closed mmototus bot

----------


## AIO Bot

> on the sign-up page it says:
> *WoW AIO (Pay in USD)* ($16.47 for 30 days)
> 30 Days AIO. Pay in USD.This purchase is for forum access support. A code will be provided.
> 
> But up above you say "For your sub, you will get AIO Bot for 33 days, and exclusive forum access to the members only section which will give you full tech-support and a place to discuss tips, tricks and so on."
> 
> Is it 30 or 33? Not like it's a major deal or anything though.


Ah thanks for pointing that out, I'll fix that now. The correct amount is 30 days (30 days for the code, 30 days for forum access)

----------


## AIO Bot

Okay more updates, still getting to all your PM's stay cool  :Smile:

----------


## lufkin

so ive signed up but I must be a noob or something i cant seem to find where i can download the client let alone get to the forums all i get is a members page which shows my details thats it

----------


## DrD

Probotters.com

----------


## jimmmy

someone review this.

----------


## AIO Bot

> so ive signed up but I must be a noob or something i cant seem to find where i can download the client let alone get to the forums all i get is a members page which shows my details thats it



Hey man, sorry I should make that more clear in the information, thanks for pointing that out

You will need to send a PM to an admin/moderator in the forum link you're given, and they will send you your key for the 3 hour trial

----------


## danimal

The website is soo laggy for me...

----------


## AIO Bot

Laggy? seriously? it's on a dedicated server.. where are you located?

Does the aiowowbot site load, it's just the backend? 

*edit* I checked with my partner were getting with with quite a bit of sales right now.. the direct buy link can be found here. if that is still slow try in a few minutes

----------


## danimal

United States.

AIOWoWBot loads fine. just the forums dont.

----------


## AIO Bot

> United States.
> 
> AIOWoWBot loads fine. just the forums dont.


I hear yea, we're working on it now  :Smile:

----------


## lufkin

i would review it but taking forever to get a trial key

----------


## polarmike76

This honestly sounds WAY too good to be true...i'm gonna wait for a review...

----------


## AIO Bot

> i would review it but taking forever to get a trial key


We're checking in with the server reps right now - where are you located?

----------


## AIO Bot

> This honestly sounds WAY too good to be true...i'm gonna wait for a review...


I completely hear ya.

Wait for a review and you'll be pleasantly surprised  :Wink: 

were working on the forum load issue now, bare with us for a little bit

----------


## snigelmannen

lol, before this is checked out by Cypher/Kynox/Apoc i wouldnt touch it.

----------


## TehHuntorz

If it helps any, for me only the forums are slow, i can access my member info (Please login) quite quickly.
I am located in Australia.

----------


## Da Hitman

Aio bot can u please send me trial key cuz the forum is to SLOW for me . Please  :Frown:  will try to do asap when i get the key

----------


## happel

not using/endorsing this anymore  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## feymon

This is acualy pretty AWESOME! Goes from quest to quest without you changing it

----------


## Nonominator

I have never heard of this bot, but yet it is fully functional? 

"-*100% Safe from Warden*
AIO bot is 100% safe from warden and you won't get banned, due to the way the bot operates with the game" 

That part scares me.

----------


## Nonominator

> This is acualy pretty AWESOME! Goes from quest to quest without you changing it


 
So you are using it? And it's working?! Fully like it says?

----------


## trinity04

> Hey man, sorry I should make that more clear in the information, thanks for pointing that out
> 
> You will need to send a PM to an admin/moderator in the forum link you're given, and they will send you your key for the 3 hour trial


I see you still haven't fully answered the question. When you send the Trial, do you also send the Download Link?

----------


## feymon

> I have never heard of this bot, but yet it is fully functional? 
> 
> "-*100% Safe from Warden*
> AIO bot is 100% safe from warden and you won't get banned, due to the way the bot operates with the game" 
> 
> That part scares me.


Use to be for china people only

----------


## AIO Bot

> I have never heard of this bot, but yet it is fully functional? 
> 
> "-*100% Safe from Warden*
> AIO bot is 100% safe from warden and you won't get banned, due to the way the bot operates with the game" 
> 
> That part scares me.


Currently it uses complex macros rather than code injection like other bots - but just to be sure we have a team constantly on the lookout for any potential changes which would compromise it

----------


## feymon

Yes it 100% works and looks amazing!

----------


## Elitetech

I've been using it for about a month as well, the chinese version, and it's running really great. You run across a lot of stucks due to no graveyard waypoints (got stuck like 50 times in stranglethorn) but overall it's the best bot out there. Coming from one who have tried them all.

This is really amazing guys, if you wanna bot, check it out  :Wink: 
The english version have made everything SO much easier to use  :Big Grin:

----------


## snigelmannen

it uses no code injection and goes from zone to zone does quests and is 100% safe, i just see fail after fail. nothing is 100% safe

----------


## Elitetech

> it uses no code injection and goes from zone to zone does quests and is 100% safe, i just see fail after fail. nothing is 100% safe


Chinese people, never underestimate them.

----------


## AIO Bot

> it uses no code injection and goes from zone to zone does quests and is 100% safe, i just see fail after fail. nothing is 100% safe


correction: currently 100% safe, but were on the lookout for changes. good point though

----------


## AIO Bot

> I see you still haven't fully answered the question. When you send the Trial, do you also send the Download Link?


yes when you request you receive all the info you need: the user guide, download link, and trial key

----------


## AIO Bot

To the people who sent me PM's about your trial key, gimme a bit I'm working on the server so the forums actually work - and then you can receive your keys. We just got this up 2 days ago so we're extremely busy. stick tight

----------


## feymon

I love this bot no lie!

----------


## Nonominator

2 more verifications that it works and is safe... From CREDIBLE sources... and I will consider purchasing a lisc. Screw a trial version.

----------


## feymon

Uhhhh, I recommend the trial before you buy ANYTHING. By the way, how am I not a credible source?

----------


## wowhackz0r

> Uhhhh, I recommend the trial before you buy ANYTHING. By the way, how am I not a credible source?


you have 19 posts on mmowned is why you are not.
apoc would be a credible source is what i believe he is referring to

----------


## Nonominator

"Here’s the best part: AOI Bot – currently sold exclusively in china at the current rate of *500,000 subscribers per month* – is finally being released in the United States!" You should correct your typos on the website.

----------


## Nonominator

> you have 19 posts on mmowned is why you are not.
> apoc would be a credible source is what i believe he is referring to


 
19 posts is correct. You can say anything you want. You don't have donator status, your 19 posts in over a year... and it just makes you sound like your promoting for the bot more than actually speaking the truth.

----------


## Elitetech

> Uhhhh, I recommend the trial before you buy ANYTHING. By the way, how am I not a credible source?


19 posts and 7 rep. But anyways, get the trial and see for yourself. It is truly the best, even if you'd delete the autoquest it would still be the best. The auto-grinding with auto changing locations and sellback, repair etc etc is awesome in itself, plus the BG and gatherbot. What is there not to love?  :Big Grin:

----------


## wowhackz0r

im trying to get the trial, but the forum is slow! i am glad they are working on that

----------


## AIO Bot

> "Here’s the best part: AOI Bot – currently sold exclusively in china at the current rate of *500,000 subscribers per month* – is finally being released in the United States!" You should correct your typos on the website.


Or you should stop being negative in general, how about that? The stats are accurate

Try it before you diss it...

----------


## tolana

Since it 100% safe, you will of course give all who gets banned, for "3-party programs" give a full refound, and money for a new wow account?

----------


## trinity04

> yes when you request you receive all the info you need: the user guide, download link, and trial key


Thank you for the clarification. I'm sure that answered many people's questions.

----------


## feymon

NO seriously go check out their site its awesome! I'm level 6 now, only pushed start at level 1.

----------


## Nonominator

Signed up for a trial key... Have a login for forums/site... I don't see a download area?

----------


## AIO Bot

> Signed up for a trial key... Have a login for forums/site... I don't see a download area?


You need to PM an admin/moderator, or make a forum post. or, i can get it for you if you aim contact my biz partner on 'aiobot' (my pms are filled and keep getting filled instantly)

----------


## AIO Bot

Nom: get me your username to the forum, ill help you out

----------


## weaverofdreams

This looks legit.. im waiting for more people to say its Safe before i try it.

----------


## AIO Bot

Im getting Nom setup right now, hopefully he'll post back in this thread to prove it to you guys

----------


## DragonWaxter

Aio could I get a key please? Thanks if it works you can expect a buy from me within 5minutes ^^ ;p

----------


## Do0z

Oh, well.

*Dont rush it people, wait for a reverse engineer.*

We have no feedback, and this came fresh out today.

And im to lazy to start looking at it.

----------


## weaverofdreams

Where can i go to get the trail account, the websight is lagging really hard for me

----------


## AIO Bot

> Aio could I get a key please? Thanks if it works you can expect a buy from me within 5minutes ^^ ;p


Haha, right on mate. gimme a bit im swamped

----------


## feymon

AIO the lag muted me in the shout-bawx

----------


## Sychotix

> Oh, well.
> 
> *Dont rush it people, wait for a reverse engineer.*
> 
> We have no feedback, and this came fresh out today.
> 
> And im to lazy to start looking at it.


If i could find out where to download it, I would attempt to (and get a friend to)

----------


## DragonWaxter

Well even if reverse engineering finds the security to be a piece of carbon crap at least with many subcribers they can work on it  :Smile:

----------


## veros79

Hello, i don't know how safe this bot is but i do know that some powerleveling sites use it, the chinese version that is.

----------


## AIO Bot

Yeah guys were still working on that

**FORUM IS SLOW RIGHT NOW** sorry, I have my admins looking into it as we speak

I got other stuff working on so i cant fulfill the tons of trial key requests i just got, but in good time (prolly within the hour) you will be able to post

----------


## Do0z

> If i could find out where to download it, I would attempt to (and get a friend to)


It seems like they have tons of trail keys to hand out, so you might just put you're self on the list to obtain one, thereafter you will get the download link it seems.

----------


## DragonWaxter

Okey Aio lets say on a scale of 1-10 how would you rate the possibility of this doing everything alone I mean you click go on 1 2 weeks later or(3) your standing in icecrown or something at 80.
Am saying everything including training talents moving using boats etc etc etc?

----------


## AIO Bot

that is correct, but my partner is the one who has the keys on his computer, so hes looking into it. were also rebooting the server


This is my partners aim, he will get you a key:
aim: 'aiobot'

----------


## Sychotix

> Okey Aio lets say on a scale of 1-10 how would you rate the possibility of this doing everything alone I mean you click go on 1 2 weeks later or(3) your standing in icecrown or something at 80.
> Am saying everything including training talents moving using boats etc etc etc?


If it works as stated, and you set it up correctly, probably. It would not be that hard to code this... just takes a LONG time.

----------


## akspa420

Looks interesting. I'd love a trial key as well, to experiment with and see if it's worthwhile to sub to.

----------


## r0y

this looks amasing! but im afraid to try it yet..

----------


## Multitask

your website hurts my eyes. that is the worst vb site i have ever seen. please do something about it.

----------


## AIO Bot

*Hey, you can contact 'aiobot' on aim and he will get you your user guide + key + download link. Cheers*

----------


## AIO Bot

> your website hurts my eyes. that is the worst vb site i have ever seen. please do something about it.


ah seriously? the aiowowbot site or the forum?

I designed the aiowowbot.com site myself, but i was just considering how it might be a little dark. i didnt think it was ugly though

Tips to improve it?

----------


## SDGTact

He isn't responding to my IM. ?

----------


## AIO Bot

> He isn't responding to my IM. ?


Yeah were all getting like 50 messages, my AIM blew the **** up, im juggling the server issue and trying to answer everyones questions. Just sit tight  :Smile:

----------


## TehHuntorz

Probably something to with the large amount of other people IMing him. Just be patient and he'll get to you in time.

----------


## AIO Bot

At the very least, the forum should be up soon enough one the server reboots, so you can request there and that is easier than AIM.

----------


## SDGTact

Ok thank you. Probably going to buy bot

----------


## ~OddBall~

Wow guys l2read up on your botting news. This bot is legit, I was a reseller for the chinese version myself.

Description about the bot:
- It does quest 1-80 including DK quests
- It does not train spells or equip new gear therefore you have to stop it and do that yourself every few levels
- I have no idea on the warden protection, as this bot is going to get huge quick it will without doubt become a target for Blizzard. I would seriously wait for someone to RE this before purchasing
- Yes this is legit




> Okey Aio lets say on a scale of 1-10 how would you rate the possibility of this doing everything alone I mean you click go on 1 2 weeks later or(3) your standing in icecrown or something at 80.
> Am saying everything including training talents moving using boats etc etc etc?


It does not train spells or equip new gear therefore you have to stop it and do that yourself every few levels. Doesn't do talents but it does use boats/trains and FP's blabla

----------


## r0y

cmon.. get MSN DUDE, tryed ****ing make a username in AIM for 30mins

----------


## ~OddBall~

-snip-

fillz

----------


## r0y

AIO BOT MAN, register MSN, and use MSN please. i would like to ask you questions there.. thanks

----------


## Multitask

> ah seriously? the aiowowbot site or the forum?
> 
> I designed the aiowowbot.com site myself, but i was just considering how it might be a little dark. i didnt think it was ugly though
> 
> Tips to improve it?


get a theme that makes the forum look like a forum, not a wall of text with no seperations.

----------


## feymon

Well after 3 hours my account expired now im pissed

----------


## AIO Bot

Full Tech support: questions & comments

Download: GSC - The Total Gaming Client - Downloads
Make Account: GSC - The Total Gaming Client - Create Account
ip: 63.209.34.12 
port: 8623

----------


## kallell

> get a theme that makes the forum look like a forum, not a wall of text with no seperations.


The website is getting some DDoS attacks right now. We are working on getting that fixed so that the css will load correctly.

----------


## AIO Bot

> get a theme that makes the forum look like a forum, not a wall of text with no seperations.


Ah okay, that wasn't under my design area. I only did the landing page with the AIO bot logo  :Smile: 

The forum does look wack though, I'll mention it

----------


## feymon

Why did my account get ownd?!!

----------


## Demonshade

AIO. id like to talk to you. Is there any way u can pm me and clear room in your inbox for a reply from me? Or just pm me your msn or something.

----------


## AIO Bot

> Why did my account get ownd?!!


I see you just came into the chat. They should help you out with that

----------


## AIO Bot

> AIO. id like to talk to you. Is there any way u can pm me and clear room in your inbox for a reply from me? Or just pm me your msn or something.



or i can clear room, just PM me quickly  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MooChan

> AIO. id like to talk to you. Is there any way u can pm me and clear room in your inbox for a reply from me? Or just pm me your msn or something.


Review when you get a chance pl0x?

----------


## kallell

We have a temp fix for chat set up right now. You can visit this link to chat with us ---> http://probotters.com/forum/ezirc.php

----------


## Chudz

Hey would love a trial, willing to pay monthly if this works. What is your IRC channel?

----------


## kynox

If this bot is as clean as you say it is.. no injection, etc.. then why is it that you're hooking LoadLibraryA, GetCursorPos and SetPhysicalCursorPos?

----------


## Cypher

As Kynox has said, this bot injects a DLL and hooks 3 APIs.

What's most hilarious though is that their hooks are implemented with simple inline jump hooks. Warden can follow and hash these hooks in its current form. Meaning that the bot can be banned by Warden without even an update, all they need to do is push new scan parameters.

Plus, they don't hook any of the memory querying APIs, which means that not only are their hooks detectable by Warden in its current form, their module is too.

Don't trust these guys, they're lying to you, and don't deserve your money. I mean, really, they were stupid enough to think we wouldn't notice that they're injecting a DLL and hooking shit. They must think we're as ****ing dumb as they are.

(Sorry Kynox, I ninja edited my post before I saw your reply)

Proof of their module being injected:


Proof of their hooks:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

*** wait with pending attach
Symbol search path is: srv*
Executable search path is: 
ModLoad: 00400000 011cd000   C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
ModLoad: 77280000 77400000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
ModLoad: 76d80000 76e80000   C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
ModLoad: 75690000 756d6000   C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
ModLoad: 6b790000 6b858000   C:\Windows\system32\OPENGL32.dll
ModLoad: 75130000 751dc000   C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
ModLoad: 74f90000 75030000   C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
ModLoad: 769d0000 769e9000   C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
ModLoad: 76b90000 76c80000   C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
ModLoad: 74df0000 74e50000   C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
ModLoad: 74de0000 74dec000   C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
ModLoad: 75cd0000 75d60000   C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
ModLoad: 754c0000 755c0000   C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
ModLoad: 75bd0000 75bda000   C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
ModLoad: 75b30000 75bcd000   C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
ModLoad: 6cfb0000 6cfd2000   C:\Windows\system32\GLU32.dll
ModLoad: 73830000 73917000   C:\Windows\system32\DDRAW.dll
ModLoad: 74150000 74156000   C:\Windows\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
ModLoad: 769f0000 76b8d000   C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
ModLoad: 75400000 75427000   C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
ModLoad: 75430000 754bf000   C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
ModLoad: 751e0000 7533c000   C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
ModLoad: 75d60000 75d72000   C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
ModLoad: 71d60000 71d73000   C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
ModLoad: 725d0000 725d9000   C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
ModLoad: 75c70000 75cd0000   C:\Windows\syswow64\IMM32.dll
ModLoad: 755c0000 7568c000   C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
ModLoad: 76c80000 76d74000   C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
ModLoad: 750c0000 75117000   C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
ModLoad: 75120000 75123000   C:\Windows\syswow64\Normaliz.dll
ModLoad: 74e50000 74f85000   C:\Windows\syswow64\urlmon.dll
ModLoad: 75a10000 75b2c000   C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll
ModLoad: 77250000 7725c000   C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll
ModLoad: 756e0000 758d9000   C:\Windows\syswow64\iertutil.dll
ModLoad: 75940000 75975000   C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
ModLoad: 75980000 75986000   C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
ModLoad: 6d100000 6d130000   C:\Windows\system32\DINPUT8.dll
ModLoad: 75d80000 769c9000   C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
ModLoad: 10000000 10069000   C:\Users\Public\Games\World of Warcraft\DivxDecoder.dll
ModLoad: 72ed0000 72f02000   C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
ModLoad: 74900000 74914000   C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll
ModLoad: 73c90000 73c99000   C:\Windows\system32\HID.DLL
ModLoad: 720b0000 720fb000   C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
ModLoad: 6d080000 6d0fb000   C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcSpecfc.DLL
ModLoad: 75030000 750b4000   C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7600.16385_none_ebf82fc36c758ad5\COMCTL32.dll
ModLoad: 73c00000 73c79000   C:\Windows\system32\mscms.dll
ModLoad: 72f10000 72f27000   C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
ModLoad: 74b10000 74b1b000   C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
ModLoad: 72410000 72422000   C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
ModLoad: 75990000 75a0b000   C:\Windows\syswow64\COMDLG32.dll
ModLoad: 59f60000 5a1a0000   C:\Windows\system32\msi.dll
ModLoad: 72020000 720ac000   C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.DLL
ModLoad: 72530000 72581000   C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
ModLoad: 72d90000 72db1000   C:\Windows\system32\ntmarta.dll
ModLoad: 758f0000 75935000   C:\Windows\syswow64\WLDAP32.dll
ModLoad: 71fa0000 72020000   C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
ModLoad: 655f0000 657b3000   C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
ModLoad: 73be0000 73be6000   C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
ModLoad: 6f0d0000 6f9c5000   C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
ModLoad: 002f0000 002fc000   C:\Program Files (x86)\Ad Muncher\AM31318.dll
ModLoad: 041f0000 0432b000   C:\Windows\system32\nvapi.dll
ModLoad: 01260000 01288000   C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvStereoApiI.dll
ModLoad: 03100000 03153000   C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\3D Vision\nvSCPAPI.dll
ModLoad: 75340000 7536d000   C:\Windows\syswow64\WINTRUST.dll
ModLoad: 74840000 74865000   C:\Windows\system32\powrprof.dll
ModLoad: 75be0000 75c63000   C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL
ModLoad: 74b80000 74bb9000   C:\Windows\System32\MMDevApi.dll
ModLoad: 74990000 74a85000   C:\Windows\System32\PROPSYS.dll
ModLoad: 74930000 74966000   C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL
ModLoad: 74b50000 74b80000   C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
ModLoad: 74980000 74984000   C:\Windows\system32\ksuser.dll
ModLoad: 74970000 74977000   C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll
ModLoad: 74920000 74928000   C:\Windows\system32\msacm32.drv
ModLoad: 748f0000 748f7000   C:\Windows\system32\midimap.dll
ModLoad: 71e00000 71f9e000   C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_421189da2b7fabfc\comctl32.dll
ModLoad: 724a0000 724e4000   C:\Windows\system32\dnsapi.DLL
ModLoad: 72500000 7251c000   C:\Windows\system32\iphlpapi.DLL
ModLoad: 724f0000 724f7000   C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
ModLoad: 73d70000 73d95000   C:\Windows\system32\peerdist.dll
ModLoad: 72cf0000 72d0b000   C:\Windows\system32\AUTHZ.dll
ModLoad: 0e780000 0e7c2000   C:\Windows\system32\nvLsp.dll
ModLoad: 758e0000 758e5000   C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
ModLoad: 72600000 7263c000   C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
ModLoad: 725e0000 725e5000   C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
ModLoad: 74510000 74562000   C:\Windows\system32\RASAPI32.dll
ModLoad: 744f0000 74505000   C:\Windows\system32\rasman.dll
ModLoad: 744e0000 744ed000   C:\Windows\system32\rtutils.dll
ModLoad: 72790000 72796000   C:\Windows\system32\sensapi.dll
ModLoad: 71cd0000 71ce0000   C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
ModLoad: 71c50000 71c56000   C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
ModLoad: 725f0000 725f6000   C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
ModLoad: 71c60000 71c84000   C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDNSP.DLL
ModLoad: 71bf0000 71c28000   C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
eax=7eef8000 ebx=00000000 ecx=00000000 edx=7731f50a esi=00000000 edi=00000000
eip=7729000c esp=1592ff5c ebp=1592ff88 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0023  ss=002b  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
ntdll!DbgBreakPoint:
7729000c cc              int     3
0:034> .reload
Reloading current modules
................................................................
.............................
0:034> u kernel32!LoadLibraryA
kernel32!LoadLibraryA:
76d94bc6 e9552d3f9b      jmp     12187920
76d94bcb 837d0800        cmp     dword ptr [ebp+8],0
76d94bcf 53              push    ebx
76d94bd0 56              push    esi
76d94bd1 57              push    edi
76d94bd2 7417            je      kernel32!LoadLibraryA+0xae (76d94beb)
76d94bd4 68004cd976      push    offset kernel32!`string' (76d94c00)
76d94bd9 ff7508          push    dword ptr [ebp+8]
0:034> u user32!GetCursorPos
USER32!GetCursorPos:
754e0e0d e98e69ca9c      jmp     121877a0
754e0e12 6a69            push    69h
754e0e14 6a01            push    1
754e0e16 ff7508          push    dword ptr [ebp+8]
754e0e19 e8a65cffff      call    USER32!NtUserCallTwoParam (754d6ac4)
754e0e1e 5d              pop     ebp
754e0e1f c20400          ret     4
754e0e22 33c0            xor     eax,eax
0:034> u user32!SetPhysicalCursorPos
USER32!SetPhysicalCursorPos:
75519f13 e958d9c69c      jmp     12187870
75519f18 6a75            push    75h
75519f1a ff750c          push    dword ptr [ebp+0Ch]
75519f1d ff7508          push    dword ptr [ebp+8]
75519f20 e89fcbfbff      call    USER32!NtUserCallTwoParam (754d6ac4)
75519f25 5d              pop     ebp
75519f26 c20800          ret     8
75519f29 90              nop
```

----------


## kynox

In addition to what cypher said, this can be detected by two of wardens other scans. I sincerely hope the developers were joking when they said they were hiding from Warden.

*Edit*: Why do you have a gameguard bypass in a WoW hack? This whole thing seems to be some giant troll.



```
.text:10007920 sub_10007920    proc near               ; DATA XREF: DllMain(x,x,x)+382o
.text:10007920
.text:10007920 lpLibFileName   = dword ptr  4
.text:10007920
.text:10007920                 push    esi
.text:10007921                 mov     esi, [esp+4+lpLibFileName]
.text:10007925                 push    offset aNpggnt_des ; "npggNT.des"
.text:1000792A                 push    esi             ; char *
.text:1000792B                 call    _strstr
.text:10007930                 add     esp, 8
.text:10007933                 test    eax, eax
.text:10007935                 jz      short loc_10007946
.text:10007937                 pop     esi
.text:10007938                 mov     [esp+lpLibFileName], offset aKernel32_dll_0 ; "Kernel32.dll"
.text:10007940                 jmp     ds:GetModuleHandleA
.text:10007946 ; ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
.text:10007946
.text:10007946 loc_10007946:                           ; CODE XREF: sub_10007920+15j
.text:10007946                 push    0               ; dwFlags
.text:10007948                 push    0               ; hFile
.text:1000794A                 push    esi             ; lpLibFileName
.text:1000794B                 call    ds:LoadLibraryExA
.text:10007951                 pop     esi
.text:10007952                 retn    4
.text:10007952 sub_10007920    endp
```

The above returns kernel32's imagebase, instead of loading "npggNT.des" which is a GameGuard DLL.

----------


## Cypher

Didn't you hear? Warden is out an GG is in. You're obviously not an awesome chinese hacker so you didn't notice.

----------


## Tierman

Thanks. Glad I didn't waste my money on it, or even attempt to try it.

----------


## DragonWaxter

I heard these guys where Japanese yo...

----------


## kynox

> Didn't you hear? Warden is out an GG is in. You're obviously not an awesome chinese hacker so you didn't notice.


Yeah. I lack the Mimic-touch (No, seriously. This is written by the same people who wrote mimic. The code is exactly the same).

----------


## TehHuntorz

*Grabs popcorn*

----------


## Cypher

> Yeah. I lack the Mimic-touch (No, seriously. This is written by the same people who wrote mimic. The code is exactly the same).



Yeah rofl.

What's sad is, Mimic is still ****ing awful, yet Mimic is currently BETTER than this bot.

This bot is basically what Mimic was when it was first released. At least Mimic has SOME protection now, this bot has nothing!

----------


## Tierman

> Yeah. I lack the Mimic-touch (No, seriously. This is written by the same people who wrote mimic. The code is exactly the same).


They didn't really bother to change the interface much either. They look eerily similar.

----------


## Chudz

Thanks for the information posted needs to go in the trash can  :Smile:

----------


## tolana

The worst thing is that ppl are so blind and amazed, that they prolly already sold more than 1000's of them...

----------


## akspa420

I find it funny that I also fired up vmmap to see what was going on. I couldn't even get the app to work within my vm, so it's gone, back into the "too good to be true" trash can in the virtual sea.

----------


## Apoc

Alright; sorry to spoil your fun guys. But I'm locking this thread.

Several rule breaks:

1) No advertising.
2) NO ****ING ADVERTISING

I closed this thread before; and gave you a warning. kallel; enjoy your ban. (I told you last time I wasn't messing around.) AIO Bot; you as well. I don't care if I warned you or not.

Also; your websites are now on the censor list. ANd I'll be wiping all your posts in a minute.

----------


## Cypher

Censor his post but don't delete the thread! It contains too much win!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Apoc

> Censor his post but don't delete the thread! It contains too much win!


I only killed the first post (massive advertising; can't have it). Feel free to continue discussion however.

----------


## MooChan

Well the bot is not safe and a giant troll.

MMOwned does not approve. lol

----------


## Cypher

> I only killed the first post (massive advertising; can't have it). Feel free to continue discussion however.


Oh that's fine. I just didn't want the thread to disappear.

----------


## feymon

Ughhh now I feel stupid I didn't know how to check this stuff

----------


## Nonominator

> -Snip-
> 
> If I say don't advertise your bot; it means DON'T ADVERTISE YOUR BOT. Enjoy your bans. Both of you.
> 
> Security Warning http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...ml#post1764477
> 
> - Apoc


I understand the advertising part. However, I think this bot stands a quite fair chance should they correct the issues as they stated they would.

----------


## Cypher

Information about their driver is now available:
Ramblings++: AIO Bot Driver

Turns out it's just as useless as the rest of their 'anti-Warden' code.

----------


## johnyluck

lol @ the fired mimic devs bot

----------


## polarmike76

i knew this was bullshit from the beginning lol

----------


## feymon

It is total bullshit this was fun until I was told they LIED

----------


## WannaBeProgrammer

> Alright; sorry to spoil your fun guys. But I'm locking this thread.
> 
> Several rule breaks:
> 
> 1) No advertising.
> 2) NO ****ING ADVERTISING
> 
> I closed this thread before; and gave you a warning. kallel; enjoy your ban. (I told you last time I wasn't messing around.) AIO Bot; you as well. I don't care if I warned you or not.
> 
> Also; your websites are now on the censor list. ANd I'll be wiping all your posts in a minute.


What about http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...n-hacking.html ? 

1) No advertising.
2) NO ****ING ADVERTISING

----------


## DeMoN

> What about http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...n-hacking.html ? 
> 
> 1) No advertising.
> 2) NO ****ING ADVERTISING


the former owner and creator of this site is the admin of that site. need i say more?

----------


## Danne206

> What about http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...n-hacking.html ? 
> 
> 1) No advertising.
> 2) NO ****ING ADVERTISING


I also guess you didn't notice it's sticky, right?
Hmm.. What's required to sticky a post... Moderator!

----------


## Jadd

> Hmm.. What's required to sticky a post... Moderator!


Or a crazy ninja V-Bulletin hacker!

----------


## maclone

> Or a crazy ninja V-Bulletin hacker!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McHyLKw5mHc]YouTube - Fame "Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead"[/ame]

----------


## ~OddBall~

> YouTube - Fame "Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead"


oh lol, the memories!

----------


## EcHoEs

Hah, yeah, memories  :Big Grin:

----------


## zeulus

woooow,
I was 1 second from buying that thing

----------


## Origano

Haha, I still remember when that video was forced to the site ^^. Members of Mmowned were flooding its comments and the owner kept deleting them = )

----------


## phorentez

Was this fake ?

----------


## Erra

Oh damn, I'm such a newb I believed in this...
How2PayPal dispute?

----------


## Synthelo

Sniff .. Luckily i didn't buy this

----------


## Trollin

> YouTube - Fame "Ding Dong The Witch Is Dead"


Ever find out who actually did this? Because I remember it, and loled.

----------


## Danne206

> Oh damn, I'm such a newb I believed in this...
> How2PayPal dispute?


Paypal dosn't cover virtual goods - you won't get the money back. Ask kindly for a refund. Who knows, they might do it.

----------


## Erra

> Paypal dosn't cover virtual goods - you won't get the money back. Ask kindly for a refund. Who knows, they might do it.


Okay :<<<<<

----------


## mr.yakuza

When paypal in the past has tried to screw me over and won't give me my money back I go straight to my credit card company, they give you your money back and paypal have to deal with them instead.

----------


## zeulus

*Enjoy your ban!*

----------


## Evilbuffy

Epic FAIL! Really good we have people like Cypher, Apoc and Kynox around  :Smile: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zHVW7Zy_vg]YouTube - Wrong Hole with DJ Lubel, Taryn Southern and Scott Baio[/ame]

----------


## DragonWaxter

it works on private servers! it works it breaths its aaaaalliiive

----------


## justme86

> Was this fake ?


The 1-80 questing part wasent fake... that did work...

Had used the bot for the last 1½ month, and got 4 char from 1-80 by questing...

But that is no good when the bot is getting detected... luckly i have only used the bot with 1 account in the timeframe they started to detect it.

----------


## goider

despite all the flak around this bot, i still wouldn't mind taking a peek at it when they get their heads out of their asses.

----------


## midnightzak

OMG thank you for that vid EvilBuffy!!

----------


## crazyace2

> Paypal dosn't cover virtual goods - you won't get the money back. Ask kindly for a refund. Who knows, they might do it.


Well looking at the ToS for creating your account to buy bots or use the bots they are out of luck with paypal.




> No Refunds, No Returns, No Exchanges at any time. By accepting these terms; you agree to release all rights to any money once the payment is made. You also agree to release any and all rights during a dispute, or claim filed expressly through the Paypal once the payment is processed into our account. You agree if you file a Dispute or a Claim with Paypal you forfit all rights during their dispute process and agree to pay any and all fees that shall arise from such action. The agreements above are considered unconditionally accepted when you use this software we provide.

----------


## Dalarian

lol, yea this bot was good but still injecting detected stuff ><

----------


## crazyace2

> lol, yea this bot was good but still injecting detected stuff ><


Yeah, when that gets fixed it will be a pimp bot for sure  :Smile:

----------


## lanman92

> Yeah, when that gets fixed it will be a pimp bot for sure


Lmao. You're going to be waiting a while. May I recommend WoWMimic?  :Wink:

----------


## Nonominator

They are updating it. It's been announced. However, they can't announce something on mmowned about it cause they were banned for something the mods do anyhow themselves... advertise. 

Kinda a double standard and hypocrisy.

----------


## ~OddBall~

> They are updating it. It's been announced. However, they can't announce something on mmowned about it cause they were banned for something the mods do anyhow themselves... advertise. 
> 
> Kinda a double standard and hypocrisy.


Are you seriously retarded or what? Let me remind you of something.
These guys told you their bot was 100% undetectable/safe from warden, that it didn't inject or anything. That turned out to be complete and utter bullshit and you are going to believe them again when they tell you the bot is "updated"? You realise the seller has no idea about programming, he has no idea how the chinese developers have 'updated' their bot. For all he knows the devs could add 1 completely useless line of code, tell the seller it's completely re-written from the ground up, no longer detectable again and he'll go and tell you all that his bot is perfect and won't get you banned. One week later you'll be another $100 down the drain.

Dang people are stupid but really, you are taking it to a new level...

----------


## Nonominator

> Are you seriously retarded or what? Let me remind you of something.
> These guys told you their bot was 100% undetectable/safe from warden, that it didn't inject or anything. That turned out to be complete and utter bullshit and you are going to believe them again when they tell you the bot is "updated"? You realise the seller has no idea about programming, he has no idea how the chinese developers have 'updated' their bot. For all he knows the devs could add 1 completely useless line of code, tell the seller it's completely re-written from the ground up, no longer detectable again and he'll go and tell you all that his bot is perfect and won't get you banned. One week later you'll be another $100 down the drain.
> 
> Dang people are stupid but really, you are taking it to a new level...


 
No actually "oddball" I really never looked at it this way. I thought as a "consumer" that it was possible to update and fix problems like that. And its nice you have such faith in people and your expertise gives you a liscense to be a DICK to others. 

You must lead a really happy and prosperous life...

I didn't really look at it this way. Sorry I wasn't as smart as you.

----------


## Cypher

> No actually "oddball" I really never looked at it this way. I thought as a "consumer" that it was possible to update and fix problems like that. And its nice you have such faith in people and your expertise gives you a liscense to be a DICK to others. 
> 
> You must lead a really happy and prosperous life...
> 
> I didn't really look at it this way. Sorry I wasn't as smart as you.


Haven't you ever heard this expression before:
Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.

----------


## Nonominator

> Haven't you ever heard this expression before:
> Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me.


 
And your quoting me this why?  :Wink:

----------


## pred.is.god

> No actually "oddball" I really never looked at it this way. Sorry I wasn't as smart as you.


on behalf of everybody whose IQ dropped just by reading your post I accept your apology. 
I would say please dont do it again, but its not like you can buy another half brain, so you will stay a halfwit

----------


## pred.is.god

> And your quoting me this why?


I think Cyphers saying your a fool, and shame on you for posting.

----------


## Cypher

> And your quoting me this why?


They already lied to you once. You'd be a moron to trust them a second time.

Then again, all your posts are moronic, so I guess it's pointless to try to get through to you.

----------


## ~OddBall~

> I didn't really look at it this way. Sorry I wasn't as smart as you.


It's ok...I get that a lot.
No seriously, ever heard of logic before. Sometimes it takes someone being a dick to get the message through what is evidently a thick skull.

----------


## Nonominator

> They already lied to you once. You'd be a moron to trust them a second time.
> 
> Then again, all your posts are moronic, so I guess it's pointless to try to get through to you.


I think the moron is the person who is immature enough to respond to a post... responding with only hateful/degrading and non-productive things... 

Go be more productive and instead of trashing others work that's not your own... Go build something better? But that's just my twocents. 

OH WAIT... Your too good to release that right?!!! Cause your elite and smarter than the whole rest of the world... because you can disassemble and reverse engineer. 

Go pump gas buddy or work at Mc Donalds... I bet you couldn't do it for 20 minutes before you'd get tired of it.

DAMN... I Stupe'd to your level. **** ME!

Enjoy the final "climax/s" you get from responding to this or any of my other posts. Enjoy going to bed knowing your an ASS HOLE. 

BYE! :wave:

----------


## ~OddBall~

Thanks for the PM Nonominator, just thought I'd put your beautiful work on show so the rest of the world could admire it with me:



> Your cool.
> Do you sleep at night in bed with a women? Or are you gay? Cause from your attitude... I could see you never getting laid... except by rosy palmer and her five sisters.

----------


## Nonominator

> Thanks for the PM Nonominator, just thought I'd put your beautiful work on show so the rest of the world could admire it with me:


So your breaking the rules of the forums and posting things that are true on here?! Especially PM's? Aren't they supposed to remain private?  :Wink: 

Tard.

----------


## Elitetech

This thread amuses me  :Big Grin:

----------

